# San Francisco Thanksgiving: what say you?



## heathpack (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr. H & I were planning on staying in So Cal over Thanksgiving and taking a relaxing sailing trip on our boat.  However, the opportunity has arisen to go to San Francisco Thanksgiving Day, returning the Monday after Thanksgiving.  If we did this, we'd drive from LA which takes about 6 hours.

We are somewhat extrapolating from our experience in NYC, our favorite time to be there is over Thanksgiving - there is tons to do, lots of shows and holiday events, decent weather, and things don't completely shut down so it's good for tourists.

Can any TUGgers comment on SF over Thanksgiving?  Of primary concern would be the degree of holiday festive-ness and how easy it will be to find a decent restaurant meal for Thanksgiving Day itself.  We are assuming the city is up and fully open except for Thanksgiving Day.  We like food, museums, walking/hiking/nature, walking tours, theater and music, and architecture.  We have been to SF once when I was interviewing for a job, but did not have much free time then.

Thanks,
H


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 18, 2011)

I cannot comment on what restaurants will be open on Thanksgiving Day, but everything else on you list will be available that weekend.  Opera and symphony are in season, etc.  Union Square shopping will be a zoo (the large stores compete in imaginative window displays which are unveiled on Black Friday).

The weather is usually good, but no guarantees.  I would plan for temperatures in the 55-60 range during the day (good for hiking or city walks), but it is within the rainy season.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 19, 2011)

*SF Great at Thanksgiving*

About 10 years ago we had some San Francisco time that we had to use and limited vacation time left.  We decided to do Thanksgiving week as it was only 3 work days.  We liked it some much we did it for around 5 years.  In those 5 years I think it only rained a couple of days.  The weather is usually very good (often better than San Francisco summer).  

As you noted there is always plenty to do.  For example, one year we rented bikes and crossed the Golden Gate bridge, had lunch in Sausolito and too the ferry back from Tiburon.

This year we are doing Napa for Thanksgiving.

Hope you went for it!!


----------



## heathpack (Sep 19, 2011)

*We are still undecided*

We are going away for a long weekend in October, and I am away in Denver for business the first weekend of Nov and then in Vegas on business the second weekend of Dec.  So we are afraid it may be too much to squeeze SF in for Thanksgiving.

I am trying to search holiday things to do. I am not coming up with much.  A Christmas tree lighting the day after Thanksgiving, some store window displays in Union Sq.  No holiday performances that I can find until Dec.  Maybe I am just expecting SF to be too much like NY?!  Perhaps we'd just have to make this trip about food, SF is a great food town as I understand it.

H


----------



## dmorea (Sep 20, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Mr. H & I were planning on staying in So Cal over Thanksgiving and taking a relaxing sailing trip on our boat.  However, the opportunity has arisen to go to San Francisco Thanksgiving Day, returning the Monday after Thanksgiving.  If we did this, we'd drive from LA which takes about 6 hours.
> 
> We are somewhat extrapolating from our experience in NYC, our favorite time to be there is over Thanksgiving - there is tons to do, lots of shows and holiday events, decent weather, and things don't completely shut down so it's good for tourists.
> 
> ...



In six hours you could be in NY for Thanksgiving ... WHY NOT????   :whoopie: 

 Coincidence I m in San Franscisco right now...  Powell Place has no air conditioning, I am on the fourth floor , its a walk up and its very warm!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 20, 2011)

dmorea said:


> In six hours you could be in NY for Thanksgiving ... WHY NOT????   :whoopie:
> 
> Coincidence I m in San Franscisco right now...  Powell Place has no air conditioning, I am on the fourth floor , its a walk up and its very warm!



You happened to hit San Francisco during an unusually warm period.


----------



## dmorea (Sep 21, 2011)

I am actually loving it , and I like Powell Place too, just really surprised it has no a/c .... It was really hot in the room last night and today also... its cooler tonight and the windows are open,and so are the blinds to let the air in, so I also have no privacy and there are no screens on the windows. I just find that very surprising in a place this nice.   Didnt mean to hijack Heathpacks post. 

Its my second visit to San Francisco area in about 5 years and its great! Lots to do , in and around. This time we are mostly doing  Napa  and wineries  interspersed with SF. Agree with all the other posters on suggestions too. I do   think it would be fun for Thanksgiving.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 21, 2011)

dmorea said:


> I am actually loving it , and I like Powell Place too, just really surprised it has no a/c .... It was really hot in the room last night and today also... its cooler tonight and the windows are open,and so are the blinds to let the air in, so I also have no privacy and there are no screens on the windows. I just find that very surprising in a place this nice.   Didnt mean to hijack Heathpacks post.
> 
> Its my second visit to San Francisco area in about 5 years and its great! Lots to do , in and around. This time we are mostly doing  Napa  and wineries  interspersed with SF. Agree with all the other posters on suggestions too. I do   think it would be fun for Thanksgiving.



Not hijacked, I knew what you meant!

New York is out this year.  Mr. H only wanting to travel in a boat or a car.  He'd prefer boat, I think, even though he's being too nice to really say.

H


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> I cannot comment on what restaurants will be open on Thanksgiving Day, but everything else on you list will be available that weekend.  Opera and symphony are in season, etc.  Union Square shopping will be a zoo (the large stores compete in imaginative window displays which are unveiled on Black Friday).
> 
> The weather is usually good, but no guarantees.  I would plan for temperatures in the 55-60 range during the day (good for hiking or city walks), but it is within the rainy season.


Most Chinese restaurants are open on Thanksgiving Day since newer immigrants do not celebrate Thanksgiving until they become more assimilated. Also there is the Unthanksgiving ceremony on Alcatraz Island during this time.


----------



## jbercu (Sep 24, 2011)

*One more choise!*



CalifasGirl said:


> Most Chinese restaurants are open on Thanksgiving Day since newer immigrants do not celebrate Thanksgiving until they become more assimilated. Also there is the Unthanksgiving ceremony on Alcatraz Island during this time.



In case all restaurants are closed, here is my favorite:

Thanksgiving Day Harvest Brunch in The Ritz-Carlton Ballroom
Thursday, November 24—11 a.m. to 4 p.m.

Celebrate and give thanks with the acclaimed Ritz-Carlton Thanksgiving Harvest Brunch. A live jazz trio entertains while a traditional holiday feast is presented including abundant selections from the Chefs of The Ritz-Carlton. 
$110 per adult, $55 per child 5-12, exclusive of tax and gratuity


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2011)

dmorea said:


> I am actually loving it , and I like Powell Place too, just really surprised it has no a/c .... It was really hot in the room last night and today also... its cooler tonight and the windows are open,and so are the blinds to let the air in, so I also have no privacy and there are no screens on the windows.



San Francisco is chilly year-round, even in the summer, so it's rare to find air conditioning in older buildings or private homes.  

September is actually the warmest month of the year in San Francisco - http://www.wunderground.com/NORMS/D...an_Francisco&StateCode=CA&Units=none&IATA=SFO


----------



## heathpack (Sep 24, 2011)

Aw, we are not going.  Mr. H would rather go out sailing.  Thanks everybody for your input.

If anyone else wants the week, it has been sitting in SFX inventory for a little while now.  Hotel room, Club Donatello, check in Thanksgiving Day.  It's bookable as a bonus week.

H


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 27, 2011)

jbercu said:


> In case all restaurants are closed, here is my favorite:
> 
> Thanksgiving Day Harvest Brunch in The Ritz-Carlton Ballroom
> Thursday, November 24—11 a.m. to 4 p.m.
> ...


There's always restaurants open in the Chinatown part of SF, and it will run you a lot less than $110 per adult! More like $10 per adult.


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 27, 2011)

What about Thanksging on Catalina?   Hubby gets his time on the water and you can get a nice Holiday Dinner somewhere!   RT


----------



## heathpack (Sep 27, 2011)

roadtriper said:


> What about Thanksging on Catalina?   Hubby gets his time on the water and you can get a nice Holiday Dinner somewhere!   RT



That is exactly the plan.  If we bring anyone along, we will eat at Dougs Harbor Reef.  If it is just us, we are thinking of producing Thanksgiving dinner in the form of mini pies (see my thread on this subject in the TUG Lounge).  Turkey pot pies, mini apple pies, sides of salad and cranberry sauce, maybe mini quiche appetizers....

H


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 30, 2011)

Powell Place had an elevator when we were last there. Is it no longer working? You mentioned it as a "walk up". 
Liz


----------

